# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  den adexw allo na me vlepw

## mcan

xarhka polu otan epesa panw se auto to site kai katalava oti uparxoun tosoi an8ropoi pou apasxolounte me to idio provlhma opws k egw. H istoria mou einai mia apo tis sini8ismenes pou diavazoume. Edo kai 5 xronia talaiporoume apo mia seira diatrofikws diataraxon. Apo to stadio ths anoreksias pou eixe ws apotelesma thn kataliksh mou se klinikh mexri th voulimia pou me vasanizei smra. To teleutaio xrono phra 10. Eimai 175 kai zugisw 64kg. prospa8w diarkws na ta xasw eite me afagia h proklhsh emmetou opws kai me thn ka8hmerinh sxedon xrhsh dulcolax. Odws me ta ladose kai ta lexotanil katafera na periorisw thn peina alla stamathsa monh mou thn agwgh. Den antexw allo na vlepw to swma mou se auth th katastash kai 8elw na adunatisw me opoidhpote kostos an kai exw zhsei kai tis epiptwseis tis anoreksis.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στο forum!

Καταρχήν, τα κιλά σου για το ύψος σου είναι μια χαρά. Οπότε μην πανικοβάλλεσαι. Πόσα κιλά θέλεις να χάσεις?
Όπως μάλλον θα έχεις καταλάβει από αυτά που διαβάζεις η καλύτερη λύση είναι να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ειδικό για να δώσεις οριστικό τέλος στο φαύλο κύκλο που σε ταλαιπωρεί. Αλήθεια, γιατί σταμάτησες την αγωγή που ακολουθούσες?

----------


## mcan

πρωτα απο ολα συγγνωμη για τα greeklish στο πρωτο ποστ και ευχαριστω για την εν8αριντικη απαντηση σου. Σταματησα τη ζορηγια γιατι μου δημιουργουσαν ναυρικοτητα και γιατι βαρεθηκα τους ψυχολογους-ψυχιατρους που τπτ δεν καταλαβαινουν. ξερω οτι πρεπει να απευθυνθω σε καποιον διαιτολογο αλλα δεν εχω την υπομονη να υποστηριξω ενα σωστο προγραμμα με αργα αποτελεσματα. θελω αμεση αλλαγη. ισωσ φταιει που μου ριχνει την ψυχολογια το αγορι μου με τα αρνητικα του σχολια για το σωμα μου . επισης παχυνα μολις σκοπευα να ασχολη8ω πιο σοβαρα με το modeling. πιστευω οτι τα κιλα μου πηραν τα παντα. τη σχεση μου τα σχεδια μου αλλα και τους φιλους αφου οσο μπορω να το αποφευγω δεν βγαινω απο το σπιτι μηπως και πουν οτι παχυνα. Η αλλη οψη ειναι η μοναξια και η δυστυχια. Σκεφτομαι πως δεν εχει νοημα να ζω και να επαναλαμβανω αυτο τον βασανιστικο κυκλο. Εχω ε8ιστει τοσο στα καθαρκτικα και τους εμμετουσ! Μισω τον εαυτο μου πταν δεν μπορω να συγκρατη8ω και τρωω. Συχνα νοσταλγω την εποχη που ημουν 50 κ και δν ετρωγα για 2 μερες. Τα λεω ολα αυτα γιατι πρεπει να τα βγαλω απο μεσα μου να νιωσω οτι καποιος με καταλαβαινει.

----------


## joanna1974

KΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ!!!!!ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ ΕΩΣ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ!!!ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ!!ΒΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΔΙΝΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΣΟΥ!!ΚΟΠΕΛΑΡΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ!!ΣΥΝΕΡΘΕ!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Καλώς ήλθες!

Τ'ότι αναγνωρίζεις τη νοσηρότητα της κατάστασης σου,αυτομάτως,θα έπρεπε να σε κάνει ν'αποταθείς στον πλέον ειδικό:τον ψυχίατρο.Ένα διατροφολόγος - διαιτολόγος μπορεί να δουλέψει το τελευταίο,πρακτικό κομμάτι της διατροφής σου,αλλά είναι ανειδίκευτος στο ν'αλλάξει την ψυχολογία σου ή να θεραπεύσει ενδεχόμενο,διαταραγμένο τρόπο σκέψης.Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που είναι ειδικευμένα στα θέματα αντιμετώπισης των διατροφικών διαταραχών και γι'αυτούς πρέπει να ψάξεις.

Μέχρι τότε προσπάθησε να ελέγξεις τη σκέψη σου γεμίζοντας τις μέρες σου με δραστηριότητες που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις ενεργή,σημαντική,δραστήρια .Βοήθα την αυτοπεποίθηση σου με κάτι.

Κανείς δε θα σε σώσει όπως και κανείς δε θα σε καταστρέψει πλην του ιδίου σου του εαυτού.

Καλή δύναμη και υπομονή.:)

----------

